# Συντομογραφίες σε αναλυτική βαθμολογία πτυχίου γλωσσολογίας



## AoratiMelani (Oct 23, 2019)

Ανέλαβα να μεταφράσω ένα πιστοποιητικό αναλυτικής βαθμολογίας του ΕΚΠΑ και πρέπει να το παραδώσω σήμερα στις 5. Έχει ένα σωρό συντομογραφίες που δεν καταλαβαίνω. Σκέφτηκα ότι θα έβρισκα κανέναν οδηγό σπουδών και θα ήταν όλα εκεί, αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα. Η βαθμολογία είναι απ' το 1997-2000 άρα ο οδηγός σπουδών έχει αλλάξει κι εξάλλου ακόμη και ο νέος δεν περιέχει όλες τις συντομογραφίες.

Αν κάποιος από εσάς τυχαίνει να γνωρίζει τι σημαίνουν, θα με βοηθούσε πολύ. Στο μεταξύ θα τηλεφωνήσω και στη γραμματεία του τμήματος μήπως βοηθήσουν.


*Στήλη «Περίοδος»*
ΕΞ(Χ) ΕΞ(Σ) ΕΞ(Ε) ακολουθούμενο από χρονολογία π.χ. 1999-2000
Σκέφτηκα ότι το ΕΞ ίσως είναι "εξάμηνο" και το Χ χειμερινό και το Ε εαρινό αλλά τότε τι είναι το Σ;

*Στήλη «Ομάδα μαθ.»*
0.ΥΠΟ
0.ΙΣΤ
0.ΨΥΧ
0.ΠΑΙΔ.ΥΜ.
Κ3.ΥΠΟ
Κ3.ΥΠΟ.ΕΥ

*Στήλη «Μάθημα»*
Ακολουθούν τα μαθήματα που δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη τι σημαίνουν. Άφησα και τους κωδικούς μπροστά, μήπως βοηθήσει αυτό.
60ΦΝ81 ΑΡΧ.ΕΛΛ.ΦΙΛ.ΘΕΜ.Α ΑΡΠ τι είναι το ΑΡΠ
60ΦΑ02 ΑΡΧ.ΕΛΛ.ΦΙΛ.ΘΕΜ.Β ΟΜ τι είναι το ΟΜ
60ΦΓ21 ΕΙΣΑΓ.ΙΣΤΟΡ/ΚΗ ΓΛΩΣ 
60ΨΧ02 ΕΙΣ.ΜΑΘ.ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΕΞΕΛ.ΙΙ 
60ΦΝ22 ΝΕΟΕΛ.ΦΙΛ.Κ.ΠΡ.ΜΕΒ.Λ τι είναι το Κ.ΠΡ.ΜΕΒ.Λ
60ΦL21 ΛΑΤ.ΦΙΛ.ΛΑΤ.ΕΛ.Π.ΙΣΤ. τι είναι το ΕΛ.Π.ΙΣΤ.
60ΦΑ24 ΑΡΧ.ΕΛΛ.ΕΥΡΙΠ.ΕΛΛ.Π. τι είναι το ΕΛΛ.Π.
60ΨΧ41 Δ.ΠΡΟΣ.ΣΤΟ ΣΧΟΛ.&ΟΙΚΟΓ. τι είναι το Δ.ΠΡΟΣ.
60ΦΛ21 ΛΑΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΥΚΕΚΜ.Κ.Β. τι είναι το ΥΚΕΚΜ.Κ.Β.
60ΦΝ26 Ν.ΦΙΛ.ΑΝΤ.ΚΕΙΜ.ΕΛΛΡΙ
60Φ25 ΑΡΧ.ΕΛΛ.ΘΟΥΚ.ΟΜ.ΟΔ τι είναι το ΟΜ.ΟΔ
60ΦΓ81 ΓΛΩΣΣ.ΚΕΙΜ.ΨΘΧ.ΚΟΙΝ.
60ΦL81 ΛΑΤ.ΦΙΛ.ΡΩΜ.Ρ.ΛΥΡ.Π. τι είναι το Ρ.
60ΦΑ81 ΑΡΧ.ΕΛΛ.Μ.ΠΕΖ.ΠΙΝ.Β
60ΦΑ83 ΑΡΧ.ΕΛΛ.ΑΡΙΣΤ.ΑΙΣΧΥΛ. τι είναι το ΑΡΙΣΤ.


----------



## Lina (Oct 23, 2019)

Αν δεις εδώ, σελ. 38 θα βρεις απαντήσεις.

Μερικά είναι προφανή, άλλα όχι.

Ο πελάτης δεν έδωσε εξηγήσεις;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 23, 2019)

Πολύτιμο βοήθημα! Χίλια ευχαριστώ, Λίνα! Πες μου σε παρακαλώ, πώς το βρήκες; 

Βρήκα και τους κωδικούς ΨΧ εδώ: http://old.ppp.uoa.gr/kat_fil_3.html
Το κόλπο ήταν να μην βάζω τον αριθμό 60 μπροστά.

Ελπίζω να βρω κάπου και τους κωδικούς των ομάδων μαθημάτων.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αντέγραψα λάθος έναν κωδικό μαθήματος: είναι 60ΦΑ01 ΑΡΧ.ΕΛΛ.ΦΙΛ.ΘΕΜ.Α ΑΡΠ.


----------



## Lina (Oct 23, 2019)

Με την παλιά καλή μέθοδο. Άνοιξα τον πιο παλιό οδηγό σπουδών της σχολής που υπάρχει ονλάιν και έψαξα την περιγραφή των μαθημάτων ελπίζοντας να πάρω καμιά ιδέα. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν καλύτερο των προσδοκιών. Το έγγραφο είναι φορτωμένο σαν φωτογραφία και δεν βγάζει αλλιώς αποτελέσματα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2019)

Για να μη χάνονται τα πολύτιμα εργαλεία:

Οδηγός σπουδών Τμήμα Φιλολογίας ΕΚΠΑ 2006-2007


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 23, 2019)

Λοιπόν, λύθηκε και το υπόλοιπο θέμα, χάρη σε επικοινωνία με τη γραμματεία φιλολογίας του ΕΚΠΑ.

*Στήλη «Περίοδος»*
ΕΞ(Χ) ΕΞ(Σ) ΕΞ(Ε) είπαν ότι είναι "εξάμηνο" και το Χ χειμερινό και το Ε εαρινό και το Σ Σεπτέμβριος.
Εγώ όμως νομίζω ότι το ΕΞ πρέπει να είναι εξεταστική και όχι εξάμηνο, διότι δεν υπάρχει εξάμηνο Σεπτεμβρίου.

Το έγγραφο έχει την εξής δομή: γράφει σαν επικεφαλίδα π.χ. "1ο εξάμηνο" και μετά έχει στήλες Κωδικός, Μάθημα, Ομάδα Μαθημάτων, Περίοδος κ.λπ.Από τη στιγμή που γράφει πάνω στην επικεφαλίδα ποιο εξάμηνο είναι, δεν έχει λόγο να συμπεριλάβει στήλη περίοδος που να το ξαναγράψει. Επίσης, δεν έχει λογική να λέει στο ίδιο εξάμηνο στην περίοδο σε άλλα μαθήματα Χ και σε άλλα Σ. Τέλος, παρατηρώ τώρα ότι σε κάθε εξάμηνο έχει κατά κύριο λόγο Χ όταν είναι χειμερινό και Ε όταν είναι θερινό, με διάσπαρτα Σ που είναι μάλλον όσα πήγαν στην εξεταστική του Σεπτεμβρίου.

*Στήλη «Ομάδα μαθ.»*
0 - κοινό μάθημα για όλους τους τομείς
ΥΠΟ - υποχρεωτικό μάθημα
ΙΣΤ - ιστορία
ΨΥΧ - ψυχολογία
ΠΑΙΔ - παιδαγωγική 
ΥΜ [δεν ήξεραν]
Κ3 - κατεύθυνση 3 (γλωσσολογία)
ΕΥ - επιλογής υποχρεωτικό

Νομίζω ότι και το ΥΜ στο ΠΑΙΔ.ΥΜ πρέπει να σημαίνει "υποχρεωτικό μάθημα".
Ο λόγος που είναι ΥΜ και όχι ΥΠΟ όπως στους άλλους κωδικούς ίσως είναι ότι κάθε τομέας έχει δική του συντομογραφία.
Ίσως στον τομέα Γλωσσολογίας το γράφουν ΥΠΟ και στον τομέα Παιδαγωγικής ΥΜ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2019)

Σχετική ερώτηση και συζήτηση στο ProZ.com

https://www.proz.com/kudoz/greek-to-english/education-pedagogy/3799499-εξσ.html


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 23, 2019)

Μου έχει μείνει μια απορία ακόμη. Η συντομογραφία για το μάθημα με κωδικό ΦΝ26 (Ν.ΦΙΛ.ΑΝΤ.ΚΕΙΜ.ΕΛΛΡΙ) δεν συμπίπτει με τον τίτλο που βρήκα για τον κωδικό αυτό στον οδηγό σπουδών (Νεοελληνική λογοτεχνία: Θεωρία της Φιλολογίας - Συγκριτική λογοτεχνία). Είπα στο γραφείο να ρωτήσουν τον πελάτη. Αν πάντως έχει κανείς κάποια ιδέα, ευπρόσδεκτη.


----------



## stathis (Oct 23, 2019)

Το μόνο που καταλαβαίνω από εδώ είναι ότι το ΦΝ26 έχει καταργηθεί και έχει αντικατασταθεί από κάτι άλλο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 24, 2019)

Αυτό σίγουρα. Ο πελάτης απάντησε ότι η μετάφραση του συγκεκριμένου μαθήματος είναι "Modern Greek literature through representative texts". Αλλά δεν μας είπε πώς ήταν ο ελληνικός τίτλος. Το Ν.ΦΙΛ.ΑΝΤ.ΚΕΙΜ. θα είναι "Νεοελληνική Φιλολογία μέσα από Αντιπροσωπευτικά Κείμενα" αλλά το ΕΛΛΡΙ παραμένει σκοτεινό.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 24, 2019)

Όπως σκοτεινό παραμένει και το ΨΘΧ στον κωδικό ΦΓ81 ΓΛΩΣΣ.ΚΕΙΜ.ΨΘΧ.ΚΟΙΝ. = Γλωσσολογία: Κειμενογλωσσολογία - Κοινωνιογλωσσολογία. Μάλλον θα μείνω με την απορία.


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2019)

Κοίταξα απο περιέργεια την αναλυτική βαθμολογία μου και γράφουν ολογράφως όλους τους τίτλους μαθημάτων. Αν μπορούν οι άλλοι, γιατί δεν μπορούν κι αυτοί;


----------



## Lefki (Oct 28, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> Όπως σκοτεινό παραμένει και το ΨΘΧ στον κωδικό ΦΓ81 ΓΛΩΣΣ.ΚΕΙΜ.ΨΘΧ.ΚΟΙΝ. = Γλωσσολογία: Κειμενογλωσσολογία - Κοινωνιογλωσσολογία. Μάλλον θα μείνω με την απορία.



Αποκλείεται να είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος και να εννοούν ΨΥΧ, δηλ. Ψυχογλωσσολογία;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 28, 2019)

Δεν αποκλείεται τίποτα, τότε όμως γιατί ο τίτλος του μαθήματος στον οδηγό σπουδών δεν περιλαμβάνει την Ψυχογλωσσολογία; Θα μου πεις, μπορεί να άλλαξε το περιεχόμενο του μαθήματος μετά το 2000. Τι να πω, δεν ξέρω.

SBE, αυτή είναι κι εμένα η απορία μου. Το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να είναι γραμμένοι οι τίτλοι των μαθημάτων τόσο ακατανόητα σε μια "αναλυτική" βαθμολογία. Υποτίθεται ότι θα τη δείξεις κάπου για να καταλάβουν τι ακριβώς διδάχτηκες. Τι θα καταλάβουν από τόσες συντομογραφίες και ακρωνύμια; Άντε μια δυο προφανείς συντμήσεις να τις δεχτώ, αλλά αυτό το πράγμα είναι σωστό κρυπτογράφημα.


----------

